# Em tom creme



## sinsi619

em tom creme
que significa de tom creme?


----------



## moura

Sinsi,

Tom creme é o mesmo que cor creme. In English cream-coloured.
Aplicando o tom às cores, pode-se dizer, por exemplo, tom amarelo, lilás, rosa. Ou então, apenas amarelo, lilás, rosa (aqui também cor-de-rosa).


----------



## Outsider

Penso que outra maneira de dizer é "tom pastel".


----------



## moura

Out,

Acho que tom creme se pode tambés dizer tom pastel. Mas também acho que há tons pastel (não pastéis, acho eu  ) e que são aqueles mais suaves, de base comum (rosa, azul, por exemplo), mas que se opõem a tonalidades mais vivas. Rosa pastel, azul pastel por oposição a rosa "pink" ou vivo e azul forte.


----------



## Outsider

Foi um tiro no escuro. Não entendo muito de cores. 

A propósito, quando ouço "tom creme" sem mais, o que me vem à ideia é "de cor bege".


----------



## Vanda

Ah! isso é normal Out. Toda mulher sabe que homens são daltônicos. Kidding! 
Na verdade a nuance dessas duas cores são mesmo difíceis de se perceber. Um truquezinho: cor creme: pense num creme - hummm - aquele recheio dos pastéis de Belém. 
Para o bege, pense numa areia molhada.


----------



## moura

Ah-ah-ah! E também há o tom marfim, Out. Acho que esse fica entre o creme e o beje. Ou fica antes do creme? Sim, acho que é mais claro que o creme. Antes dele, só existe branco sujo  .


----------



## Tomby

Falando das cores surgiu-me uma dúvida que há tempo que dá voltas na minha cabeça. 
Quando estudei "as cores" em português, se não estou enganado, havia três que se denominavam antepondo as palavras "cor de", além de não possuir plural. Dessas três cores só me lembro de duas: "cor-de-rosa" e "cor-de-laranja". Por mais que me espremo o miolo não consigo recordar a "terceira cor". Será que alguém poder dizer qual é a cor _perdida_?

Por outra parte gostaria de saber a diferencia entre vermelho e encarnado. Na sala de aula sempre me corrigiam dizendo que são cores distintas, mas eu penso que, por exemplo, quando se referem ao SLB (Benfica) dizem "a equipa encarnada" e que os campinos usam "colete encarnado". Eu não distingo nenhuma diferencia entre o vermelho e o encarnado e penso que ainda não sou daltónico. Talvez em espanhol seja superior na intensidade o vermelho (_rojo_, em espanhol) sobre o encarnado (em ambas línguas).


----------



## Outsider

Que eu saiba, "vermelho" e "encarnado" são a mesma coisa.


----------



## Vanda

O dicionário diz que encarnado é vermelho escarlate. Aquelas famosas nuances de cores que as mulheres especialmente gostam, e que me faz lembrar os dez mandamentos do homem! 
Como ainda não me veio a cor da sua "cor perdida" vou dizer "cor de burro quando foge". 

E estou quase dividindo esse tópico sobre cores.........


----------



## Outsider

Já ouvi "cor de vinho" (púrpura), mas não sei se seria essa...


----------



## Vanda

Para deleite das meninas e total desespero dos meninos vejam aqui a lista de cores. 
Sei não, ainda acho que esqueceram a (cor) rosa chá,  rosa choque,  vermelho-púrpura, cor de abóbora, e a ....


----------



## Tomby

Agradeço todas as suas respostas. Talvez seja uma confusão minha e apenas se tratasse de duas cores e não três. Também não se trata de uma cosa de "vida ou morte" como cá dizemos. 
Obrigado!


----------



## moura

Tombatossals said:


> Por outra parte gostaria de saber a diferencia entre vermelho e encarnado. Na sala de aula sempre me corrigiam dizendo que são cores distintas, mas eu penso que, por exemplo, quando se referem ao SLB (Benfica) dizem "a equipa encarnada" e que os campinos usam "colete encarnado". Eu não distingo nenhuma diferencia entre o vermelho e o encarnado e penso que ainda não sou daltónico. Talvez em espanhol seja superior na intensidade o vermelho (_rojo_, em espanhol) sobre o encarnado (em ambas línguas).


 
Caro Tom,

Não existe diferença entre vermelho e encarnado, que por vezes se substituem por cores "rubras". Mas existem nuances, que levam a utilizarmos um ou outro. 
Não lhe sei explicar bem o que leva a que em certos caso se opte por um ou por outro, mas em certos casos assim acontece.
Só lhe poderei dar exemplos. 
Há uma flor que é o cravo vermelho que ficou muito associada ao 25 de Abril 74. Ninguém diz "cravo encarnado" - normalmente diz-se "cravo vermelho".
Quando alguém cora muito, diz-se mais "ficou com a cara toda vermelha" que "ficou com a cara toda encarnada".
E depois vêm os exemplos que citou, do SLBenfica e dos coletes dos campinos que se qualificam de "encarnado".
Estou a lembrar-me de mais um exemplo com "vermelho" vs. "encarnado": "a lata caiu ao chão e ficou uma mancha de vermelho sobre a alcatifa", só que neste caso poderíamos dizer "uma mancha encarnada", mas não "de encarnado". 
Será que a força do vermelho é maior que a do encarnado? Será por isso? Parece que surge mais frequentemente o primeiro.
Se um dia souber melhor as razões, repescarei esta questão.


Edit p.s. Já estou a baralhar um pouquito as cores, mas não existe o cor-de-violeta?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Acho que a terceira "cor-de" que se esqueceu o Tombatossals é a "cor-de-abóbora", por certo muito usada aqui no Brasil.
Resolvi colocar este "post" porque li a expressão "cor de burro quando foge" e achei muito engraçado, pois alguém disse recentemente que, na verdade, esta expressão, originariamente, não era essa, mas sim "corro do burro quando foge", o qual, cá pra nos, faz muito mais sentido. (afinal, qual seria a cor do burro quando foge ? certamente, não seria nem bege, nem creme, muito menos escarlate.... he he

Lembro-me de duas mais:
"Batatinha quando nasce se esparrama pelo chão", quando a frase original seria "Batatinha quando nasce espalha ramas pelo chão"; e
"Fulano é cuspido e escarrado a cara do pai", quando a frase original teria sido "Fulano é esculpido em carrara a cara do pai".
De repente vocês já conheciam estas interessantes frases ....
Abraço.


----------



## moura

Cor-de-púrpura. Não seria esta a terceira cor, Tombatossals?
Apareceu-me agora numa tradução. Em inglês "purple" mas acho que normalmente não se diz "púrpura" sozinho. Diz-se a cor púrpura ou então cor-de-púrpura.

Ricardo,

Engraçada a origem de "cor de burro quando foge". Sempre ouvi dizer-se assim, mas pode ser essa a origem. Com burro há outra expressão popular que é: "A pensar,morreu um burro". Dizemos quando alguém nos diz: "Estou a pensar em...". E nós, maldosos, atalhamos assim.


----------



## Zézinha

Tombatossals;13
Por outra parte gostaria de saber a diferencia entre vermelho e encarnado. Na sala de aula sempre me corrigiam dizendo que são cores distintas said:
			
		

> rojo[/i], em espanhol) sobre o encarnado (em ambas línguas).


 
Olá a todos! Estava a fazer uma pesquisa e vim parar aqui. Embora já tenham passado uns meses achei interessante porque eu também já tenho pensado nisso. Em princípio vermelho e encarnado s~ao a mesma cor. Aliás o encarnado é a cor vermelha. A conclus~ao a que cheguei é que depois do 25 de Abril o vermelho adoptou uma cor política, é a cor da extrema esquerda e dos comunistas. Muita gente em Portugal deixou de dizer vermelho. Sei de um homem, monárquico, que corrige os filhos dizendo "vermelho n~ao, encarnado". A maior parte da gente "bem", que n~ao é de esquerda, diz sempre encarnado. É um fenomeno social interessante, mas n~ao comprovado. É só uma ideia. 

Será que a terceira cor é a do lim~ao?
Até breve!


----------



## ana lacerda

Olá a todos
Bem quanto à terceira cor , não há! Nem sequer uma 1ª, nem uma 2ª. Tanto podemos dizer rosa como cor de rosa. Assim como podemos dizer verde como cor verde. O mesmo se passa para o laranja e outras cores. Quanto a mim aqueles tracinhos , tarde ou cedo acabaram por cair em desuso. Quanto ao tom creme ou cor creme, para mim é exactamente amesma coisa....o uso de uma ou de outra, tem mais a vêr com o sentido poético da coisa...se não vejamos : Maria estás com uma cor amarela....
Maria estás amarela......Maria estás com um tom amarelo....venha o diabo e escolha. Para mim cada uma delas dá-me uma visão do estado físico ou emocional da Maria.....


----------



## Leck

Olá.

Também existe TOM em inglês:

 'a carpet in warm tones of brown and orange'

que pode ser usado no mesmo sentido.


----------

